# حول التصبغات الجلدية  والبقع  والهالات السوداء تحت العين؟



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

طب التجميل أصبح كبيرا وواسعا "وشاملا"، وظاهرة الاقبال عليه من قبل السيدات والفتيات أكبر، وخصوصا علاج الأمراض التي تخص البشرة والتصبغات التي تصيبها وغالبيتها حول العين مسببة الهالات السوداء والبقع وما شابه.


طبعا، لا يخفى على أحد بأن الشمس هي العدو الأكبر لجمال ورونق البشرة عموما والعيون خصوصا"، وهناك عوامل خارجية أخرى مثل الرطوبة العالية والحرارة المتقلبة اضافة للعوامل الداخلية الخاصة بالجسم كنقص كمية المعادن والحديد والفيتامينات الذي يؤدي الى اصفرار وشحوب الوجه بشكل عام واتلاف الخلايا بسبب قلة التغذية.


للتصبغات الجلدية الخاصة بالبشرة نوعان:
النمش والكلف /
النمش يكون لدى المرضى ذات البشرة البيضاء وعلى شكل بقع صغيرة تزداد صيفا أثناء التعرض للشمس ، ويكون هناك استعداد وراثي لدى المرضى المصابين.
أما الكلف فهو بقع على مساحات واسعة بالوجه على شكل فراشة ويسمى " بقناع الحمل"


-	أما السبب وجود الهالات السوداء تحت العين؟
السبب الأول  والأهم هو الاستعداد الوراثي ، ثم فقر الدم ، والارهاق ، السهر الطويل ، والتوتر النفسي الشديد.


-	هل التعرض لأشعة الشمس من أسباب ظهور البقع السوداء تحت العين؟
على المرأة تجنب أشعة الشمس قدر المستطاع ، واستعمال واقيات شمسية للوجه قبل التعرض لها بنصف ساعة ، ويجب أن تجدّد كل 3 ساعات لأنها تفقد مفعولها ، وهناك واقيات شمسية خاصة لحول العين، وأيضا استعمال النظارات الشمسية لحماية العين من الاصابة بالتصبغات لأن الشمس العدو الأكبر للبشرة والعينيين فهي تسبب الشيخوخة والتجاعيد المبكرة.


-	التدخين..عدم ممارسة الرياضة..ما أثر كل منهما على جمال العين؟
التدخين يسبب شيخوخة مبكرة للبشرة ، فيساعد على ظهور التجاعيد في الوجه، وأما ممارسة الرياضة فهي تفيد في الحفاظ على رشاقة الجسم وعدم ترهل في العضلات وخصوصا الوجه ، ولكنها لا تساعد على ظهور البقع السوداء أو الهالات حول العين.


أخيرا": الماء مفيد جدا" ، ومهما بلغت كميته،  وكذلك تناول المشروبات الساخنة  غير ضارة ، بل بالعكس  فهي مفيدة ، ولكن شرط عدم الافراط باضافة السكر اليها، ويفضل تناول الفاكهة الطازجة لأنها تحتوي  الفيتامينات الضرورية والألياف.


----------



## لي شربل (30 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو Joyful ع موضوعك الحلو كتتتتتتتتيييييييير
من مطالعاتي   :t9:  وجدت أن المياة والفواكهة عوامل مكافحة قوية
وجدار مانع آلو  
والتدخين هو يا اللي يثقب ها الجدار ويجعله ضعيف متهالك .
الرب معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا لي شربل ، علىمداخلتك ، وربنا يحميكي ويباركك


----------



## zezza (30 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميلة اوى يا جميل 
شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

جميل يا Joyful Song

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## fouad78 (30 مارس 2009)

فعلا الشمس عدو البشرة الأول
شكرا جزيلا اختي Joyful Song
موضعك رائع سلام المسيح يكون معك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا زيزا وكليمو وفؤاد ، فعلا الشمس هو العدو الأوحد للبشرة ، وربنا يبارككم


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتيير يا جورجينا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" لك توني ، يسرني ان أعرف رأيك في الموضوع ، وأحلى تحية صباحية لأحلى توني


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

معلومات هامه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## المجدلية (2 أبريل 2009)

جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا نجلا ء على دخولك المشرف ، وربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا كوكو ، وربنا يباركك


----------

